# Craftsman 25cc leaf blower/vacuum



## gene1025 (Sep 3, 2009)

Blower died like it was out of fuel, but has no spark. As near as I can determine there are only two electrical components; the ignition module and the spark plug. I replaced both, still no spark<
Anyone have a suggestion?


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Model number??


----------



## gene1025 (Sep 3, 2009)

Sorry for delay in responding.
Model is 358.797342.
The one they call the 205 MPH model?


Gene


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Did you set the air gap on the new ignition module??


----------



## gene1025 (Sep 3, 2009)

Yes, but did not measure. Gap is the thickness of emery paper. Assume around .030"
What should the gap be?

Gene


----------



## racerbush (Jul 17, 2009)

*craftsman leaf blower*

the gap should be around .010.


----------



## gene1025 (Sep 3, 2009)

Thanks. Maybe this week end I can find a few hours to completely dismantle the thing and recheck the air gap. 
Thanks for the info. Will advise sucess or failure asap.

Gene


----------



## gene1025 (Sep 3, 2009)

Did find time to dismantle and reset air gap to .011. It was actually less than that. Still no spark. After several pulls the plug is wet, but does not fire???
Suggestions?


----------



## racerbush (Jul 17, 2009)

*leaf blower*

check the module to see if its good. sometimes new ones are bad. also check the magnet on the flywheel with a screwdriver and see if it grabs srewdriver.


----------



## gene1025 (Sep 3, 2009)

Magnet grabs the screwdriver. How do I check the module?
I have an ohmmeter, can I use it? Assume this is an auto transformer, so should have continunity from one of the pickup to the sparkplug lead? Help.

Gene


----------

